# cubecart examples???



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

If anyone uses cubecart and would like to post there link to there website I would love to look at it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

We can't really post links to websites here since we don't allow link dropping or self promotion.

You can see lots of cubecart examples in the left hand navigation of cubecart.com

It's also important to remember that *cubecart can look like whatever you want it to look like*. 

There's no one set way that cubecart needs to look. Whatever you can imagine or design (or have designed) can be done with cubecart.

So even if you see 50 cubecart stores that all look alike, that just means that those 50 people decided to have their cubecart stores look that way.

Pick any site design that you like and cubecart can look exactly like that.

Cubecart doesn't define the look of your site, you as the site owner (or the web designer) defines that.

By visiting cubecart.com, you can view the "features" that come with cubecart and you can see a demonstration of those features (many of which can be changed or edited), but the "look" of cubecart (and many other shopping cart programs) is pretty much limitless.


----------

